# Logo image?



## RangerWickett (Jul 7, 2003)

I know it's kinda silly for _me_ to be asking this, but Jessica wanted to post a link to E.N. Publishing, and she wants to find an image of the company logo.  We actually don't have one anywhere on the website.  Can you help us out and put one up, or just attach a copy here?  >


----------



## Yuan-Ti (Jul 7, 2003)

I just flipped through my copy of the EN World Players Journal and couldn't find a single logo... What the hell does the logo look like?


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jul 7, 2003)

Is this what you're looking for?
http://www.enworld.org/images/topics/enp.gif


----------



## HellHound (Jul 7, 2003)

Here is a great big one:


----------



## HellHound (Jul 7, 2003)

Yuan-Ti said:
			
		

> *I just flipped through my copy of the EN World Players Journal and couldn't find a single logo... What the hell does the logo look like? *




ENWPJ1 was published prior to the creation of ENPub, and thus doesn't have our logo on it. ENWPJ2 however, does have the logo on the cover.


----------



## Yuan-Ti (Jul 8, 2003)

Ah! No wonder. Well, I tried to help, anyway, and it's the thought that counts... though gifts are better.


----------

